# ND Elk?



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Received the following email, is this a hoax?

*****************
A guy shot a nice elk in N. Dakota, took his picture on a timer, and about had a heart attack when he downloaded it the next morning.

[IMG]http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad176/slickville/NDElk.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

It has been floating around for atleast two years, not sure if it is real but it makes a good picture.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Photoshop


----------

